# Tv Samsung no enciende



## arroyo78 (Oct 5, 2014)

buenas noches amigo, tengo un tv samsung CL21A550ML chasis KSCA que funcionaba pero salia con recuadro en los laterales de la pantalla, procedo a desmontarlo para revisar los voltajes, pero por error conecte el cable de alimentacion de 120 v. a los pines donde va la bobina gauss, lo armo nuevamente y ya no enciende, el led queda en stanbay y cuando le doy power hace el intento de encender pero solo queda el led parpadeando varias veces y vuelve a stanbay, al filtro principal llegan 159v. y al pin 1 del chopper el mismo voltaje, en el resto de pines del chopper no tengo ningun voltaje tanto en primarios como secundarios, en +B tengo 100v. fijos, en la eprom tengo 5v. estas mediciones las tomo en stanbay, al encender el tv el voltaje en +B sube y baja hasta los 90v aproxi..en el resto del flaybakc no tengo voltajes ni siquiera en la chupa...medi el trans horizontal y me mide entre B-C diodo y en C-E diodo entre B-E pita...no si estara bueno...no se si la fuente esta trabajando bien...ya que estoy empezando en este maravilloso mundo de la electronica...sospecho del trans. horizontal y de los termistores PTC ya que se calienta muchisimo en poco tiempo y del termistor NTC que esta antes del puente recificador ya que fue alli donde conecte el cable...tampoco tengo el diagrama de este equipo...les agradesco grandemente su ayuda...muchas gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 8, 2014)

al transistor horizontal hay que sacarlo para medirlo 
si lo mediste ''afuera del circuito'' ese transistor esta en corto
 B,E tiene que medir como un diodo , 
entre E y C tiene que medir resistencia interna si es que el transistor tiene el diodo damper incorporado
y la fuente yo creo que esta mal, 
porque esta medio alta,
si mal no recuerdo los sansung trabajan con 120 volt


----------



## arroyo78 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hola compañeros, les cuento medi el trans. horizontal y esta bueno, en +B tengo los 120 v. estables con el tv "encendido", los filamentos del cinescopio se ven un poco encendido, no encienden como debe ser. y ase un ruidito en el cinescopio, creo que es normal, pero aun no logra encender el tv. el trans vertical se calienta no se si sera normal...la verdad no se que hacer...no se que mas medir...cualquier ayuda les agraezco....muchas gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 8, 2014)

en el vertical es un ic no un transistor,
levanta un poco el brillo desde el flyback y si ves una linea blanca ,te toca cambiar el ic vertical


----------



## arroyo78 (Oct 8, 2014)

Querido rey julie hice lo que me dijo y listo salio la imagen...noto que por los lados se cierra como tres centimetros de lo normal...a que se debe eso?...tambien se escucha un leve sumbidito...muchas gracias por su valiosa ayuda..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 8, 2014)

¿la imagen es completa o solo se ve la linea blanca?
asi 








leer http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/tv/fallas.htm


----------



## arroyo78 (Oct 8, 2014)

Rey julie la imagen sale completa, solo es que se ve recortadita del lado derecho e izquierdo...esa linea negra se nota mas gruesita de lo normal... muchas gracias por atención... Dios le bendiga.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 8, 2014)

problema de fuente o de algun capacitor ,por el lado del yugo tiene que estar



arroyo78 dijo:


> Rey julie la imagen sale completa, solo es que se ve recortadita del lado derecho e izquierdo...esa linea negra se nota mas gruesita de lo normal... muchas gracias por atención... Dios le bendiga.



mejor si podes pone una foto ,asi te puedo  guiar mejor


----------



## arroyo78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Rey juliet hay le mando un foto del tv...cualquier cosa me avisa a que se debe...gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 9, 2014)

entra al modo servis y alinealo lo mas que puedas ,si no ,es la fuente que esta un poco baja de tension en su salida
revisa si 120 volt es lo correcto,algunos tv trabajan en 125 y 130 volt.
igual yo creo que puede ser los datos de la eemprom corruptos, por eso se fue el brillo y se desalinio


----------



## arroyo78 (Oct 9, 2014)

rey juliet no tengo el control remoto para entrar al modo de servicio...hay alguna otra forma de entrar....gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 9, 2014)

sin el control remoto no se puede , 
pero si puede regrabar la eeprom (no olvides de salvar los datos primero)


----------

